# Tweeter Install



## rselah25 (Sep 7, 2004)

do i need a SPEAKER WIRE HARNESS for install of aftermrkt tweeters on an 00+ (b15) sentra?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

just tweeters?
no mids?

well you're going to need to get a bass blocker (capacitor) and solder that into the wire that's there, but other than that you should just need some wire and spade (or whatever they're called) connectors to slip over the terminals on the tweeter. It's really not a very good idea, a cap will only give you a 6dB highpass, which means you're going to need to get one with a very high cutoff frequency so as to not damage the tweet mechanically with low frequencies, which means you'll probably end up with a gap in your frequency response. Unless you found a tweet that can play low


----------



## rselah25 (Sep 7, 2004)

nah....i bought the rockford component punch system...with 4 tweeters and 2 midranges

it comes with crossovers which answers my question....thanks for the help though!


----------

